# Is this allowed? Dog in need in Southern Ontario



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

If anyone knows someone looking for a dog, or willing to help one...

A friend of mine got a puppy, against my advice (no time to train him), and is now realizing I was right. 

He's a good dog, beagle, 6mths, all shots not neutered yet. She basically leaves him in the backyard all day, and kennels him all night, as far as I can tell. He's coming with all his stuff, toys, etc. The only interesting part is, she's asking $100 to re-coup her money a little (I tried to talk her out of it, or atleast getting him neutered first but she's set in her ways.. the only way she says she'll give him away for free is to me... and I really REALLY don't want a dog right now. If I'm his last resort before the snow flies, I'll do it though).

I'm worried he'll be stuck out there in our winters, and it terrifies me. I'm willing to help transport, and get him neutered if need be.


----------

